# Janacek Opera Box - Mackerras - any good?



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never heard Janacek before but I'm considering a blind buy of this set. Is the Mackerras performance a good place to start?

If I liked Puccini/Mozart operas is it safe to say I'll like the Janacek?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AC5B0M/ref=oss_product


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that the Mackerras set is probably definitive as far as CDs are concerned. He knew Janacek's music very closely.

As to if you would like it, I'm not sure. It's definitely nothing like Mozart or Puccini. Have you tried to find clips on Youtube or listen to sound samples on Amazon or anything like that?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I heard the clips on Amazon as well as some youtube. Musically it sounds good, but without knowing the libretto or what's going on, it's a bit hard to judge. 

It was either this or explore Strauss. Currently I've heard The Ring, a few other major Wagner works (minus Parsifal), the major Mozart, major Puccini. I have Wozzeck (Abbado) and Lulu (Boulez) which will be my next listen. 

Anyway, exciting stuff!


Also - 

Is the libretto for any of the operas online? I googled but couldn't find any.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

David58117 said:


> I heard the clips on Amazon as well as some youtube. Musically it sounds good, but without knowing the libretto or what's going on, it's a bit hard to judge.
> 
> It was either this or explore Strauss. Currently I've heard The Ring, a few other major Wagner works (minus Parsifal), the major Mozart, major Puccini. I have Wozzeck (Abbado) and Lulu (Boulez) which will be my next listen.
> 
> ...


Late Strauss (after Salomé and Elektra) is a lot easier on the ear than Janacek.
Mackerras is the best Janacek conductor, so you can't go wrong with this set.
Janacek is beautiful... very beautiful. But radically different from the stuff you've explored so far.
I found a couple of libretti in original Czeck language and Spanish translation, so, if you know Spanish you should be all set:

http://www.kareol.es/obras/jenufa/acto1.htm Jenufa

http://www.kareol.es/obras/elcasomakropulos/acto1.htm The Makropulos Affair

Enjoy!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

In that box you're missing an important opera: Katia Kavanova...and the house of the death or the dead is a very boring story...(Dostoyevsky, I think)


----------



## ZadokThePriest (Jan 18, 2011)

I am listening to one of the CDs of that box at this very moment. I am afraid I have to disagree with the previous reviewer - Kat'a Kabanova IS included.

CDs 1-2 : Jenufa & Overture "Jealousy'
CDs 3-4 : The cunning little vixen & Suite from the opera arranged by Talich
CDs 5-7 : From the house of the dead & The Makropulos case
CDs 8-9 : Kat'a Kabanova & Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba

I am a tonal kind of guy - can't stand most of what was written in the 20th Century. But I must say I love this box so far (received it last Friday) - I'm at CD 6. I would have hated it 5 years ago, but I have had time to listen to a lot of operas and my ear is now attuned. I recommend you start with some Stravinsky and Prokofiev begore trying this box. But get it !


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

ZadokThePriest said:


> I am a tonal kind of guy - can't stand most of what was written in the 20th Century.


Just goes to show that there was a LOT of excellent tonal and near-tonal music written during the 20th century if you would take the trouble to seek it out.

And don't forget that Janáček was only 13 years younger than Dvořák. They were great friends and went on walking expeditions together.

This is an excellent set of CDs. As has already been stated, Charles Mackerras was supreme in the music of Janáček - even the Czechs thought so. Also, being Decca, the sound will be superb and natural.

Buy and enjoy!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

No one who loves Czech opera and Janacek should be without these recordings. 
And people who don't know the Janacek operas and want to get familiar with them should get them too,posthaste. They are self-recommending,although there are other recordings of the operas that are also excellent.
From the House of the Dead is not boring in the least as far as I am concerned. It's taught,fast-moving and without a single dull moment.Don't miss the DG DVD of it conducted by Pierre Boulez,who though not a conductor you would normally associate with Janacek,does a great job none the less.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The Makropoulos Case was in fact the first opera I experienced! This one, as well as his other operas are really some of the best ive ever heard. Musically very original (all his music was), and the libretti deals with some interesting concepts


----------



## ZadokThePriest (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, after "The cunning little vixen", "From the house of the dead" is the one I like most. So, if even a Tonal guy like me loves this box, then everyone should be able to like it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, ZadokThePriest. It's good to have another opera lover here.
Like I say to all new members, do visit the sub-forum and see if you'd like to participate of the current project going on, in which we're voting for the most recommended DVD/blu-ray versions of top operas.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello ZadokThePriest & welcome to the forum. 

From what I've seen on YouTube I'm not a big fan of Janáček but hope to one day have the 'Eureka Moment' with his works.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*First try the Glagolitic Mass*

Next week we hope to travel to Leoš Janáček's country: Moravia & Silesia on the Eastside of the Czech Republic. For those unfamiliar with Leoš Janáček's musical works I would advise to try first the Glagolitic Mass, which is an opera in disguise (Janáček believed only in music, as far as I know) and the Sinfonietta, that Václav Havel introduced on Prague Castle as welcoming music for the important visitors to the President. Once you're hooked on, the rest will follow. Sir Charles Mackerras is the best. A pity that Charles Dutoit didn't do more than this:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> In that box you're missing an important opera: Katia Kavanova...and the house of the death or the dead is a very boring story...(Dostoyevsky, I think)


I don't know about the story(it deals with the misery of political prisoners) but the music is excellent! Top three from this box are ...Dead, Jenufa, and ...Vixen, imo. I give my no. 1 vote to Jenufa.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Certainly you need to try Janacek before investing in a box. It is quite unlike Mozart or Puccini. I've a couple of operas but haven't really got into them yet.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I did a nearly-blind buy of this set when there was a good deal on Presto and as sort of a last-hurrah before I settled down on excessive music purchasing late last year. I sampled about 10-15 minutes and found it both bizarre and beautiful.

So if you're one who enjoys being adventurous and you like some samples, snap it up. I think it's an excellent set! But if you're more conservative definitely pays to get to know his music first


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Janacek is my most favorite 20th century opera composer. I like his raw, frank and bold approaches to drama and music. Jenufa and Katya Kabanova have more "realism" in them than any other single verismo opera out there. _The Cunning Little Vixen_, _The Makropulos Case_, and _The Excursion of Mr.Broucek to the Moon_ show that there are still many interesting directions an opera story can go for (yet Richard Strauss opted for such oldie myths as in his _Daphne_ and _Die Liebe der Danae_). _"From the house of the dead"_ is a harder nut to crack, but I really enjoy it.

Charles Mackerras is a true Janacek expert, and Elisabeth Söderström is fantastic. I can't comment on her Czech, but I adore her commitments to the roles she sings (Jenufa, Katya and Emilia Marty). I highly recommend this set to you.

However, you will miss out _The Excursion of Mr.Broucek to the Moon and to the 15th Century_, a delightful comedy. Then you can go for the 2008 Deutsche Grammophon recording conducted by Jiri Belohlávek.

And for _Jenufa_, my personal favorite would be the performance in German conducted by Rafael Kubelik, with Hildegard Hillebrecht as Jenufa and the late Astrid Varnay as Kostelnicka. Hillebrecht is as good as Söderström, but the real highlight of this set is the grotesque but tender Kostelnicka portrayed by Varnay, who is far more thrilling than Randová (mind you, Randová already received a lot of critical acclaim for her Kostelnicka in Mackerras set). Just go to Youtube and find the short clip of Varnay singing Kostelnicka. It will make your hair stand on end.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Janacek is my least favourite opera composer! I love his orchestral works, but I find I can't get into the operas and I never listen to them on CD. I would like to see each of them once to have seen them, but the only one I find interesting in performance is Jenufa.

N.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

His operas are to grim for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love them, listen to them not as often as I would/ should .


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello. I have one little doubt:

The Mackerras complete box dates from 2005. However, the individual "The Originals" boxes are more recent (2006-2008).

*Are the remasters any different from one edition to another?* It's true that many of them are digital recordings. Just this.

Today I watched a Janáček opera for the first time: Jenůfa. Totally enraptured and I'm definetely adding one recording to the wishlist. I don't know if that will be the fan favourite recording from Mackerras, but as I want to hear more from Janacek operas and Mackerras seems the only one to have recorded them... This box may be on my wishlist unless a disaster happens.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There are also some recordings on Supraphon. YouTube them first to sample before buying?

N.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Granate said:


> Hello. I have one little doubt:
> 
> The Mackerras complete box dates from 2005. However, the individual "The Originals" boxes are more recent (2006-2008).
> 
> ...


The operas were also each released on their own 1985-1991. I don't see any sign that either the 2005 box - what I have - or the 2006-2013 rereleases are remasters.

Of the opera, only Jenůfa and Vixen are digital recordings.

They really are fantastic recordings, and are of fantastic operas.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

There's been a lot of mythology around Mackerras being the "expert" on Janacek. Don't believe it. The experts at living, breathing and playing the Janacek operas are the Czechs. I would ignore Mackerras completely - Viennese orchestra, Swedish soprano, Australian conductor - and go straight to Prague and Brno for these operas. 

The Cunning Little Vixen - Gregor
Jenufa - Jilek
Kat'a Kabanova - Krombholc
The Makropolous Case - Gregor
The Excursions of Mr Broucek - Jilek

That's a good order to make the acquaintance of Janacek. His operas are addictive - go to Prague or Brno and hear them live if you can.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

I absolutely love the music of Janacek - especially the operas so I'm biased here. Once you get your musical choppers around his unique sound you might never look back.

One previous poster may well be correct in preferring the Czech performances, but I strongly disagree that Mackerras is in any way inferior. He was a champion of Czech music - Janacek in particular

The "Cunning Little Vixen" is arguably the most "accessible" of Janacek's operas (though my personal favorites are Jenufa and Katya). Even if you can find one though, getting to live performances will be expensive, whereas there are several DVDs available to provide an excellent introduction. There is a fine Mackerras performance of "Vixen" on DVD.

If you just want to listen to the orchestral suite to get a feel for the music, try the Mackerras recording with the VPO: 




However, to see the action as well (highly recommended) this one is Mackerras with the Orchestra de Paris is absolutely brilliant. The cast includes Thomas Allen, Eva Jenis, Hana Minutillo, Libuse Márová, Ivan Kusnjer and even though I love Elizabeth Soderstom in the CD version, you can;t get much better than this! See


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

aussiebushman said:


> The "Cunning Little Vixen" is arguably the most "accessible" of Janacek's operas (though my personal favorites are Jenufa and Katya). Even if you can find one though, getting to live performances will be expensive, whereas there are several DVDs available to provide an excellent introduction. There is a fine Mackerras performance of "Vixen" on DVD.


I prefer The Makropolous Case.
Otherwise I prefer Janacek´s other music.


----------

